# Kerdi



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I drywalled the whole thing and didn't compound. Ken, the tile guy, instructed me that he does not want me to tape and compound the joints....and to olny compound one side of the corner beads... see photos...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

sweet but i woulndt have even beaded the corner. i would tiled the whole pont wall.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> sweet but i woulndt have even beaded the corner. i would tiled the whole pont wall.


 
Whats wrong with corner bead/compound? Is it a problem or it is just not needed. I also couldn't get in touch with him, but I assumed he would want the seat and niche "sill" pitched....so I did 1/4" in 12". Other guys I worked for just wanted it level and said they would mud a pitch to it. What is your preference?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I agree with Opie, I always tile inside and outside of kneewalls!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> I agree with Opie, I always tile inside and outside of kneewalls!


 
Your right, its a good look that I will start to push a bit more....:thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well for one its totally waterproof if ya tile the pony wall. It gives ya strength for glass. and it makes the wall look SWEET


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I bet ya this you tile the pony walls it will make you stand apart from the normal tile boys.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

here they wanted to put siding on the outside of the shower...I said NO


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I sub my tile work out, I am a carpenter, and I like to be an expert at my field...and let you guys be the experts at yours....so when the job counts...I sub it.


----------

